# X700 x2 to the collection



## Mike Drone (Jul 5, 2020)

I wish I had a collection like the TPF forum members, I am working hard on building a collection.  I was able to pick up two X700's with two 50 prime lenses, a long lens, a bag, two flash units (one missing) and two rolls of film for cheap.


----------



## jtmed (Jul 5, 2020)

Not bad at all, Its a good collection, am also on mine still working to get my own collection, nice one man


----------



## cgw (Jul 5, 2020)

Man, that bag's been buried deeeep in a bunker somewhere judging from the Seattle Filmworks cans--which have some value alone/only as collectibles. Think I've owned three X700s--all got pitched due to a fatal baked-in capacitor glitch. If they're working, shoot 'em till they break. Sad since they were actually a nice camera. Buy some fresh film.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 6, 2020)

Seattle Film Works...mid- to late-1980's I would guess. The X700 was a decent SLR in its day. Hope you have some fun with them.


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice! Growing up my dad had an X700 and now it sits on my shelf. I’m not much into film photography or collecting old cameras, but it’s sentimental to me for sure.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice.......! And don't shoot that film, it's crap. Besides not to many labs can process that stuff as it's not C-41.


----------

